# Certificate Attestation



## Jgpeace (Oct 6, 2016)

I’ve applied for a role in Abu Dhabi with my current employer and have been accepted for the role and now working out the visa. I have been told the visa is based on the qualification I have. I sent the qualification certificate I have to the HR team and have now been told that I need to get the certificate attested by my local UAE embassy which is London. I know I need to get the document attested by the FCO but then what do I do next? Do I need to send it to the embassy or is this enough for my employer? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Talk to your new employers PRO.

You should get it Notarised first, then sent to the UAE Embassy in London for stamping. FCO are not involved at all.

If your family will be with you, then you'll need to do the same for your wedding certificate as well.


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Jgpeace, you can follow up the below steps for certificate attestation in UAE:
- send the certificate to respective country
- get it notarized first in home country
- Ministry of foreign affairs in home country
- UAE embassy in home country
- Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE for final attestation


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

You have to sent certificates to london. as i mentioned all points above. or you can hire attestation service provider which will help to attest your documents on your behalf.


----------

